# Metabones EF to M speedbooster



## andrei1989 (May 10, 2019)

metabones just launched their speedbooster for the M cameras
https://www.canonwatch.com/metabones-announced-ef-to-eos-m-speed-booster-ultra-7-1x/ 

at 480$ it's priced quite high...same as the bodies themselves...viltrox had a speedbooster for some time at 150$ but i've read it has issues


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2019)

I'd certainly have to have a serious need to pay that. You are getting well towards the price of a RP which will use EF lenses and gather lots of light.


----------



## AlanF (May 10, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd certainly have to have a serious need to pay that. You are getting well towards the price of a RP which will use EF lenses and gather lots of light.


Agreed. For my purposes of needing resolution from telephotos, putting a 1.4x speedbooster on, for example, a 400mm will reduce its focal length to 285mm giving an f-number of 2.8. That will not give any better resolution than having it native at 400mm on an RP at f/4 and no advantage in shutter speed as I can use double the iso on the RP because of the larger sized sensor, and the glass in the speedbooster will have some adverse effect.


----------



## LSXPhotog (May 31, 2019)

I purchased the Viltrox for fun a few months back. It has been pretty interesting to use, but I strongly disagree with the idea of mounting large, full-frame lenses on the EOS M series cameras...because that defeats the whole purpose of what the small M line provides over other cameras. BUT, at least this wakes them up and provides something useful. The image quality of the adapter has been pretty poor for me, and the build quality has been extremely bad since people seem to be getting them with loose glass (my first one.)

So this is a more expensive option that will come with MUCH better glass, as metabones has been proven to have. If an M5 replacement hits the shelves soon and can make the grip even more recessed to help with wielding larger lenses, I would consider it.


----------

